# Lady Bug Orgy



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

Just took a quick look at my ceiling light. I usually close my windows at night when there's to many bugs hovering around it. I noticed a whole bunch of lady bugs. And there's this humungo mosquito hovering around in my room somewhere. I wanna find it and kill it but I don't know where it is. I'm not sleeping in my room tonight. I don't wanna risk it flying into my mouth when I'm sleeping. YECH!

Well if I wake up with welts in the morning I know it aint from fleas. oke: . :rollhappy: 

Anyway here's the lady bugs







Anyone know what the green stuff is on the back of the ladybug with the big black dots?


----------



## Heather (Sep 24, 2006)

Marco said:


> Well if I wake up with welts in the morning I know it aint from fleas. oke: . :rollhappy:



LOL!!




Marco said:


> Anyone know what the green stuff is on the back of the ladybug with the big black dots?



Algae? oke:


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

The humungo mosquito is dead! I am a free man!

FREEDOM!


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2006)

Heather said:


> LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like LB diareaha to meoke:


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

Rick said:


> Looks like LB diareaha to meoke:




ahhhhhhh......So thats the green stuff that I'm blessed with each morning as I wake up! It all makes sense now.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2006)

Probably some sort of parasite. I would invest in any post with the word orgy in it. E.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2006)

i dunno what the green stuff is, but three bugs ain't no orgy...
check this out....
http://forum.theorchidsource.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=27;t=000635#000000


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright now that's a lady bug orgy. Africam eat your heart out!


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i dunno what the green stuff is, but three bugs ain't no orgy...
> check this out....
> http://forum.theorchidsource.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=27;t=000635#000000



Its technically not an orgy, but I'm sure at least one of em is having a good time


----------

